
China's Weibo is ahead of Twitter when it comes to mobile - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/twitter-weibo-mobile
======
infinotize
> Twitter ... 82 percent of MAUs are mobile. Weibo ... 89 percent of MAUs on
> mobile.

7 percent. Stop the presses.

Article then compares Weibo's growth with Twitters. More or less, Weibo is
Twitter, X years behind. And then there's the kicker, which solidifies the
click-baity-ness of the article:

> Twitter ... which is blocked in China

